# Cinchona



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

She was the second of 2 built by Govan Shipbuilders in 1974/75 for the East Asiatic Company.Her sister was CAMARA.This was taken in 1975 as CINCHONA waited to start her maiden voyage.


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Fairfield said:


> She was the second of 2 built by Govan Shipbuilders in 1974/75 for the East Asiatic Company.Her sister was CAMARA.This was taken in 1975 as CINCHONA waited to start her maiden voyage.


Here is another photo of her.


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

the first pic is identical to that on clydebuilt. Here are details from that site;

CINCHONAbuilt by Govan Shipbuilders Ltd,
Yard No 214
Last Name: TINI
Previous Names: FOTINI/ CALETA/ TARI I / TARI / ONTARIO / NINI / ANASTASIOS
Port of Registry: Copenhagen
Propulsion: Diesel
Launched: Tuesday, 09 September 1975
Built: 1975
Ship Type: Bulk Carrier
Tonnage: 16628 grt | 26119 dwt
Length: 574 feet
Breadth: 83 feet
Draught: 32 feet
Owner History:
East Asiatic Shipping Company Copenhagen now believed Panamanian
Status: Scrapped - 1998

Remarks: Broken up Shanghai China


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

That pic is not the Clyde built CINCHONA. That is a much newer ship and I believe there is a CAMARA as well now .


----------

